# I'm lost. Quick help please.



## Search (Jul 31, 2009)

I knew little about the organization of everything under SOCOM and decided tonight to educate myself as I find it something to know. Notice: I've searched. Either it's never been discussed or I typed the wrong term.

Army specifically:

I understand there are five "groups". Being non-Mil I my terms are nowhere to be found. Rangers, SF, 160th, etc.

The rangers I understand very well. It's broken down into, smaller groups.. 

The SF is the one I don't understand.

What is an ODA? I hear about them a lot but I'm not sure what it means. Acronym aside.

Using THIS website I can see the the SF are broken down into groups. 1st to 20th.

I'm not an airsofter, nor do I get a boner from hearing Delta, but where does 1st SOFD-D fit in? A part of one of these groups or are they apart from SF all together?

I've never heard of 1st SOFD-A or well anything but D so is there anything else out there?

I'm in LE but am interested in Military Ops obviously. Personal circumstances hold me from finding out further 

If there is a website or thread I missed point me there and I'll apologize for a possible useless thread.


----------



## EverSoLost (Jul 31, 2009)

Before you enter the discussion group for this site you can find all the information you're looking for.  So on the Main SS there is a seperate page for each of the aforementioned Units.


----------



## EverSoLost (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.shadowspear.com/special-operations-research.html

try here


----------



## Search (Aug 1, 2009)

After another trip to Wikipedia I think I've figured it out.

US Army Special Forces has 5 active groups and 2 National Guard groups.

Each group a certain number of ODAs. Which are the direct action force.

Then ODBs and ODCs. I understand that.

Now to go figure out the main difference in SF and Rangers. Which I won't ask.

website shed a little light:)

And Here is another one :)


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2009)

Search said:


> a possible useless thread.



I think we can safely remove the word 'possible'....


----------



## Search (Aug 1, 2009)

pardus said:


> I think we can safely remove the word 'possible'....



What I didn't understand was when I read ODA XXX did this or that. I was trying to figure out how that fit in with the SF.

It was after the thread that I read somewhere by accident about OD(A - C).

A quick look back into Wikipedia at something I overlooked and I figured it out.

You'll have to forgive me. I didn't come here entirely for the Mil aspect. 

However, all this has made me regret not joining when I was younger


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 1, 2009)

Please watch the kind of questions you ask. The bad guys read us to


----------



## Search (Aug 1, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> Please watch the kind of questions you ask. The bad guys read us to



10-4

Only question about anything like this I foresee. Just wanted to understand a little of what I read from time to time.


----------

